# How long does one wait for the Lee Big Stopper



## J.R. (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm having a frustrating experience with the Lee Big Stopper. I've been waiting for what seems like an eternity. 

Anyone faced with a similar situation? How long is the waiting on average? 

The only other option available is the Hitech 10 stop ND - but I've decided against it because it is reported to have color cast issues.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 20, 2013)

I've been waiting for one and they seem to get shipments monthly at BHphoto. It's always too late by the time I get to the site. :/


----------



## charlesa (Mar 20, 2013)

I suggest waiting for the Big Stopper rather than going for the Hitech option. I also suggest looking around all the other retailers in your particular continent... I reside in Europe, most retailers all over were back-ordered, but you can usually find one who has 10 stop ND from Lee available from stock. Got one within 3 days from Ireland.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 21, 2013)

charlesa said:


> I suggest waiting for the Big Stopper rather than going for the Hitech option. I also suggest looking around all the other retailers in your particular continent... I reside in Europe, most retailers all over were back-ordered, but you can usually find one who has 10 stop ND from Lee available from stock. Got one within 3 days from Ireland.



Thanks! Pity Lee doesn't have any dealers / resellers in India. I guess I have to put my trust in BHPhoto and wait.


----------



## Simba (Mar 21, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm having a frustrating experience with the Lee Big Stopper. I've been waiting for what seems like an eternity.
> 
> ...



I got mine from eBay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lee-Big-Stopper-4-x4-10-Stop-Neutral-Density-ND-Glass-Filter-Brand-New-/160988217665?pt=Camera_Filters&hash=item257ba54141


----------



## J.R. (Mar 21, 2013)

Simba said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...



The seller doesn't ship to India ... BTW $ 235? It's only $ 140 at BHPhoto.


----------



## TM (Mar 21, 2013)

I was on the notification list for over a year at B&H. Finally gave up and purchased on eBay at a retail price point a couple months ago. It's amazing and wish I didn't wait so long...


----------



## jondave (Mar 21, 2013)

I have 6 pcs coming in that's not taken yet, let me know if anyone's interested...


----------



## Wilmark (Mar 21, 2013)

I bought the B+W 77mm ND 3.0-1,000X at amazon and I am pleased with it. I use it in tandem with a variable ND to increase it to over 14 stops. I am quite pleased with it.


----------



## henryp (Mar 21, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I've been waiting for one and they seem to get shipments monthly at BHphoto. It's always too late by the time I get to the site. :/


We appreciate the frustration and wish Lee would send more and send them more frequently. 

-- 
Henry Posner
B&H Photo-Video


----------



## J.R. (Mar 21, 2013)

henryp said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I've been waiting for one and they seem to get shipments monthly at BHphoto. It's always too late by the time I get to the site. :/
> ...



Thanks Henry ... When do you expect them to be available next?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2013)

I thought I was the only unlucky one ... if I'm not wrong the first time I wanted to buy was in 2010 ... since Jan 2009 I've made 17 purchases from B&H worth over $22000, but whenever I go to order the LEE Big Stopper Filter they never seem to have it ... even today it still says "Temporarily out of stock". Even Adorama & Amazon also don't have it ... I don't know if it really sells that fast or LEE just does not produce them in decent quantity.


----------



## RGF (Mar 21, 2013)

I ordered one and about 6 months later it was shipped to me. Be patient or plan for next year


----------



## jhulton (Mar 21, 2013)

Not sure what the hassle is but I have a brand new one never used. It's in the case and perfect, I did I think throw away the wrapper. Send me an offer, I'll take Paypal and pay shipping if I accept your offer.
Jeff
check me out on FredMiranda or ebay as jhulton


----------



## jsexton (Mar 21, 2013)

Got mine from 2filter.com it was still a 4 or so month wait.


----------



## Vossie (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a brand new spare unit. Am willing to sell to the highest bidder. (Am based in The Netherlands).


----------



## Canoner (Mar 22, 2013)

TM said:


> I was on the notification list for over a year at B&H. Finally gave up and purchased on eBay at a retail price point a couple months ago. It's amazing and wish I didn't wait so long...



+1
I finally purchased one from eBay after waiting forever. What a fantastic toy. I should have ordered it earlier.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lee-Big-Stopper-4-x4-10-Stop-Neutral-Density-ND-Glass-Filter-Brand-New-/281077652520?pt=Camera_Filters&hash=item4171889c28


----------



## J.R. (Apr 25, 2013)

The Big Stopper is in stock at B&H Photo today. I've ordered mine.

Cheers ...J.R.


----------



## charlesa (Apr 25, 2013)

Get resin ones, shattered my Big Stopper during windy weather. Glass and wind do not mix well.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 25, 2013)

charlesa said:


> Get resin ones, shattered my Big Stopper during windy weather. Glass and wind do not mix well.



I've ordered the glass filter. Didn't know if the big stopper was available in resin. Is it? My ND Grads are all resin though.


----------



## charlesa (Apr 25, 2013)

No glass ones, but there are filters from other companies made of resin with less colour cast than a Lee Big Stopper.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 25, 2013)

charlesa said:


> No glass ones, but there are filters from other companies made of resin with less colour cast than a Lee Big Stopper.



I knew only of the Hitech ND 10 stop filter that has an even worse color cast. Which other companies make the 4x4 10 stop filters?


----------



## charlesa (Apr 25, 2013)

The older one yes, has a horrible cast. There are always new formulations


----------



## SecundumArtemRx (Apr 28, 2013)

J.R. said:


> The Big Stopper is in stock at B&H Photo today. I've ordered mine.
> 
> Cheers ...J.R.


Loooong time lurker, first time poster. J.R. I have to admit I'm appreciative that you shared this tip and I ordered it when I did. Apparently BH is already sold out again, so I'm lucky that Tipsters like you share these kinds of posts here on CR.

Seeing as I previously signed up for email notification pending the Big Stopper's availability and was never notified - who knows how long (years?) I'd have had to get one! Thank you!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2013)

J.R. said:


> The Big Stopper is in stock at B&H Photo today. I've ordered mine.



Darn, missed it. Was a bit busy on Thursday. Maybe next time...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 28, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > The Big Stopper is in stock at B&H Photo today. I've ordered mine.
> ...


This sucks ... I only got to know of it today and the darned thing is gone


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 28, 2013)

J.R. said:


> The Big Stopper is in stock at B&H Photo today. I've ordered mine.
> 
> Cheers ...J.R.


Congratulations ... I missed your post on the 25th ... God knows how long I'll have to wait again.


----------



## Mick (Apr 28, 2013)

Ive got one and can testify how good they are. Only problem I have is they put a cool blue cast on the pics. Otherwise, the best filters around. Good luck with the big stopper, youll love them but getting the timing right is a bit hit or miss.


----------



## charlesa (Apr 29, 2013)

Mick said:


> Ive got one and can testify how good they are. Only problem I have is they put a cool blue cast on the pics. Otherwise, the best filters around. Good luck with the big stopper, youll love them but getting the timing right is a bit hit or miss.



Cast is easily correctable in post if shooting in RAW. Problem is.... they are fragile as &^%/2!


----------



## SecundumArtemRx (Apr 30, 2013)

charlesa said:


> Mick said:
> 
> 
> > Ive got one and can testify how good they are. Only problem I have is they put a cool blue cast on the pics. Otherwise, the best filters around. Good luck with the big stopper, youll love them but getting the timing right is a bit hit or miss.
> ...


Hahaha, noted. Anyone had any experience throwing on a warming filter for good measure, rather than correcting it in post processing? Cheers.


----------



## charlesa (Apr 30, 2013)

Never tried using a warming filter, they are not used that much now that we are in the digital era.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 17, 2013)

These are in stock again ... possibly only for today.

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## Chewy734 (Jul 17, 2013)

2-3 months, in general. It's well-worth the wait.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 18, 2013)

J.R. said:


> These are in stock again ... possibly only for today.
> 
> Cheers ... J.R.


Looks like LEE only produces 1 filter at a time  ... I got the below email from B&H yesterday saying they are still out of stock


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jul 18, 2013)

I am on the list at B&H and also received the "still out of stock email." Also have on backorder at Adorama. Maybe one will come through some day before the end of summer...............hope springs eternal. Where are (were) they available? Except for twice the normal price on Ebay.


----------



## emag (Jul 18, 2013)

How long does one wait for the Lee Big Stopper? Too long.


----------



## dryanparker (Jul 18, 2013)

I'd check the Fred Miranda forums...I've bought and sold there with great results. The going rate beyond the retail market is likely to be north of $200, a premium you pay for the convenience of getting it quickly, I'm afraid.


----------



## sanjosedave (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm on B&H's mailing list about the Big Stopper. They faithfully send me an email every two weeks saying no stock.

I posted on Lee's FB page, and their reply is, "yep, we the stoppers are on short supply."

ebay sellers are adding, at least the ones I've seen, are adding $200 to the retail $140 price.


----------



## Swphoto (Jul 18, 2013)

FYI, I just called them and placed an order even though it's not in stock...so hopefully I'll get one from the next batch. If you want to get one from them, this is probably the way to go so you don't have to keep an eye on it all the time.


----------



## koreandrama (Jul 18, 2013)

I got mine from 2filters.com and waited maybe only 2 weeks. Their prices are very good and way better than the prices on eBay. They don't charge your card until it ships so if you find one earlier you can just cancel the order.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 19, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > These are in stock again ... possibly only for today.
> ...



LOL, I got that too earlier this year. 

The email notification of B&H doesn't work for some products. You almost always get messages that the product is out of stock even though it is in stock sometimes. 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 19, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...


I also have it back ordered on Adorama for 2 months now ... but still haven't received the good news.


----------



## a-hopps (Jul 23, 2013)

Got mine on Ebay last year sometime.


----------

